# Deca- d-bol cycle



## Just a guy (Sep 11, 2003)

As of right now I am stacking d-bol and deca... im taking 20 mg's d-bol a day and 300 mg's of deca a week....  My question is...   I have only enough deca for 5 weeks... and i was gonna order like 4 more vials... OR should i order some test of some sort?  for the last 3 or 4 weeks....  Any opinions would be great... and what kind of stuff to get...  Would that be messing anything up?!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2003)

May as well stick to deca at this point. The test would just be "kicking in" around 4 weeks.

Hate to say but it sounds like your cycle was not planned out.


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 11, 2003)

Nah see it was... its just i decided to go to 300 mg's a week... i had 8 vials for 8 weeks... but now i gotta order more... i was just making sure....  Deca kicks in   in about 2 weeks rite??  i got clomid 2


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2003)

Maybe by week 5, it is not fast acting man, if you wanted a fast acting injectable prop would have been one choice.


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 11, 2003)

So probably no results till 5th week  even with d-bol (besides the d-bol gain)


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 11, 2003)

???????


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2003)

Thats the purpose of dbol, get you going when the injectables are building up the blood levels.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Sep 12, 2003)

ive always thought of orals as a way to kick start a cycle. U can either use an oral such as dbol abombs to kick start or frontload whatever gear u are using. I dont believe in using both methods at the same time.


----------

